# heavy breathing after flight



## Snitchall (May 27, 2015)

Hi guys. I have a 12 week old budgie boy. Hes doing great with hand training chattering away eating and drinking. However when he goes for a fly around the room when he settles say on the top of the cage he begins to breath heavily. As if it was like a human with Asthma. His beak only slightly opens but it is tiny sharp breaths. Should I be worried or is this normal for a budgie? 

Thank you for any advice or help.

Kind regards 
Emma and baby Eric


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

Perhaps your budgie has not had a lot of flying and he needs practice to be stronger. If this is the case I would not worry. If it is NOT the case then a good vet exam would be in store for this bird.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Emma and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Your baby Eric is only 12 weeks old so he hasn't had much practice in flying yet.  Flying takes a lot of energy and he will be building his strength and stamina over time. Ensuring baby Eric receives a healthy diet will be instrumental. 
Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

I wouldn't be overly concerned about Eric panting after flying at this point. My budgies sometimes breathe heavily after they fly around too. 

You didn't indicate how long you've had your new budgie boy. 
Did you have a wellness check for him with an Avian Vet?
It's always a good idea to have an initial check-up so you can establish a good relationship with the vet and there will be a baseline for the vet to refer back to if/when there are ever any medical issues that come up.

These links will help you locate an Avian Vet in your area:

Association of Avian Veterinarians
Planned System Maintenance

International Vets Register
Vets

Bird Vets Near You
Veterinarians.com

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about baby Eric and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Unless Eric is displaying other symptoms of distress or sickness such as sitting fluffed up, not eating, sleeping more and looking generally sad or having wet runny poop or a green colour to it I tend to agree with FaeryBee he is merely building up his stamina. :budgie:


----------



## Snitchall (May 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for the information, I have only had Eric for 6 weeks, hes doing well with eating and water so I was just unsure of the breathing after flight.
I did before deciding I was going to get a budgie sit and read through alot of the nutrition advice etc which I found very helpful. 
Its made me know I can be the best budgie mam that Eric needs. I had budgies when I was a kid but never one of my own until now.

He had a initial check up when I first got him and everything was okay according to the vet.

Again thank you guys for coming on and easing my mind!
I am enjoying reading through posts with great information

Kind Regards, 
Emma  and Baby Eric :budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Emma,
Eric was most fortunate to have you adopt him!
We're looking forward to seeing lots more of you and Eric around the forums. :happy4:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Emma Eric is a little cutie , I would budgie nap him in an instant if I could LOL. :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies Emma and baby Eric....he is a beaut....


----------



## cs3585 (Mar 26, 2012)

That's normal.


----------

